# Uhh, What is it?



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Today I went out into the woods where my girlfriend said she saw a skull last year. I thought it might be a deers skull. She said she didn't remember if it had antlers or not. I said what the heck and went anyway. I found this skull, or what I think is a skull. It's just the upper half. I don't know if it is a deer because it has a different shaped snout. I was thinking maybe a canine of some sort? What do you guys think it is? Looks to have spots for antlers above the eyes. Kind of weird because there are no spots for teeth.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

My cousin suggested maybe a hip bone of some sort?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, 100% that it's a pelvic bone. 
http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/projects/saortho/chapter_27/27F1.jpg
Must be from a canine or a deer. 
Found out before anyone could reply, lol.
http://s0.geograph.org.uk/photos/73/43/734327_c526a7d2.jpg
Still a cool find though.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yetti knee bone, ive seen hundreds of em


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am pretty sure it is pelvic bone possibly from a BigFoot child, or small female.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Smells pretty squatchy.........


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

It's actually a tribal facemask form the Last of the DogMan tribe, Lewis Gates told me the last time I was in the oxbow.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

LOL


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, thanks guys. 
I think I saw a "Spiral fracture".
Has to be made by a squatch. That guy is so quick to jump the gun, lol.


----------

